# Mounting a drill, Homemade Spindle Sander



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I've needed a spindle sander for a long time, they aren't cheap though. So I've decided to make one, I've already made the table, and I'm working on mounting the drill underneath the top. It's kinda like a router being mounted to a router table, only I'm mounting a drill. I'm having trouble mounting the drill to the top of the table though. I thought I could maybe cut two pieces that are the same shape of the drill, that I could screw together the two pieces to clamp the drill in place. But how do you measure that?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Have you considered using your drill press for this sanding operation? Just need to add a larger table.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I too think a drill press would be easier to use and have a table with a big hole in it to accept up to a 3" drum. You will have a better chance at perpendicularity to the table going that way too! That is important in a spindle sander.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sure there's a way to accomplish what you're describing, AJ, but I think these other guys are on the right track. I see on your workshop page that you have a drill press. Any way you could adapt the table you've built to work with your DP?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Per the above two posters. The only thing I would change is adding a slope to the inside, maybe V shaped that would help the air flow to capture even more dust. If you need dimensions I can send them to you later. This is mounted backwards so you can see the vacuum hole.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I have used my drill press with great success, maybe you should try it!!

Thanks For Sharing


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Count me in for the drill press. It works the best, and I've even seen people rig up motors to turn the handle back and forth, making the drum reciprocate. That's really not necessary, but I'd go with the drill press and make a table like derosa's.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, that's true. I should probably just make a sanding table for my drill press. I guess the homemade spindle sander idea won't work out. Thanks for reminding me that I could use my drill press!


----------

